# Förderbandwaage -welche Techologie



## edi (23 September 2007)

Hallo,

wir befassen uns im Moment mit der Nachrüstung einer Bandwaage in ein vorhandenes stationäres Förderband.
Bandbreite ca 800 mm , Fördermedium Sand , Ton , Lehm.
Die Waage sollte schon ziemlich genau sein , + - 1% bei einer Förderleistung von max 50t/h.

Nun hört man wahre Wunder von optischen Waagen mit Infrarot oder Laserabtastung ohne mechanische Bauteile ......oder sollte es doch lieber die "normale " mit DMS Sensor sein ?

Wie sind eure praktischen Erfahrungen , welche Typen sind zu empfehlen ?


----------



## Lazarus™ (23 September 2007)

Also ich würde weiterhin auf DMS bauen... Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit Ölgedämpften Wiegezellen in Kombination mit Siwarex-Baugruppen.
Wobei es eine "neue" gibt extra für Bandwaagen, ich glaube FTA... Die habe ich aber noch nicht benutzt... 

Und Schlussendlich will ich dir noch etwas "Angst" machen... Lasst euch gut beraten, für den mechanischen Aufbau... Und testet ein wenig rum...
Meine beiden ersten Anlagen laufen zwar beim Kunden, aber von denen möchte ich nie was gehört haben :twisted:


----------



## Oberchefe (24 September 2007)

http://www.wipotec.com/main.php?file=technik/technik_main.dat

für die Kontrolle von Fertigpackungen:
http://www.ocs-cw.com/
(eine Tochter)


----------



## Andreas.W (28 September 2007)

Hallo EDI,

wir sind ein keramisches Unternehmen welches nur Lehm und Ton verwiegt, und haben mit Bandwaagen der Fa. Wöhwa seit 17 Jahren nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 
http://www.woehwa.de/produkte_liste.asp?lang=de&produkt=bandwaagen
Die Waagen ( 3St) laufen ohne Nennenswerte Störung seit dieser Zeit.
1x im Jahr kommt der Kundendienst zum Warten der Waagen und Einjustieren........

Sag mal aus welcher Branche kommst den du, wenn Ihr Sand, Ton und Lehm vermischt?? Hintermauerwerk??


mfg


Andreas W


----------



## edi (28 September 2007)

> Sag mal aus welcher Branche kommst den du, wenn Ihr Sand, Ton und Lehm vermischt?? Hintermauerwerk??


 
Nein ,eher das Gegenteil..........Sand Ton Lehm war nur als allgemeine Umschreibung gedacht...

Wir haben ja auch eine ältere Wöhwa Waage.......aber die "macht was sie will"......leider auch kein Prüfgewicht ( mehr ) vorhanden.....


----------



## Andreas B. (30 September 2007)

Hallo

Wir habe in den letzten Jahren alles auf die Waagen von Bizerba umgebaut. 
Guck doch mal bei denen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## tomatensaft (30 September 2007)

Wir benutzen diese Waagen -> Profibusfähig

Diese eigentlich ganz Praktisch

http://www.kukla.co.at/


----------



## Andi888 (1 Oktober 2007)

*Förderbandwaage*

Profibus
Freiprogrammierbares Terminal

http://www.systecnet.com/
http://www.d-g.de/

Schöne grüsse

Andreas Rothenbacher

S.Rothenbacher GmbH

http://www.rothenbacher-gmbh.de
info@rothenbacher-gmbh.de


----------



## Eagel1 (1 Oktober 2007)

Hey
Ne weitere möglichkeit wäre die Schenck Intecont Plus
damit experimentieren wir gerade rum
gruß


----------

